# 2011 Pinarello Paris



## rlafleur

The new Paris is a great ride. I built this up with Ultegra 6700 and Zipp 404 wheels. Fit and finish is excellent. Sky paint is the best.


----------



## Yangpei

Looks awesome! Congrats and enjoy the ride.


----------



## AlexRandall

Saw one of these in the Pina shop in Treviso. They're better in the flesh - very modern paintjob


----------



## ping771

rlafleur said:


> The new Paris is a great ride. I built this up with Ultegra 6700 and Zipp 404 wheels. Fit and finish is excellent. Sky paint is the best.


That is one blue hot Paris! :thumbsup: Btw, is that 46.5cm or a 50cm frame?


----------



## rlafleur

*Pinarello Paris*

This is a 46.5cm frame. I previously had a Trek Madone 50cm. The Paris fits much better. I use the 404s on the flats and Bontrager X Lites in the hills. So far a joy to ride.


----------



## bolizous

I want one in that size, where did you purchase it.


----------



## rlafleur

I got this one from Ron Lacey at Rose Canyon Cycles in San Diego, CA.

His phone is 858-490-5303. Give him a call. He'll help you out.


----------



## arcustic

AlexRandall said:



> Saw one of these in the Pina shop in Treviso. They're better in the flesh - very modern paintjob


+1 I saw 1 at my LBS and I like the matt finish of the paint. Beautiful bike :thumbsup:


----------



## southparkcycles

One of these looks great with one of those


----------



## foofighter

rlafleur said:


> This is a 46.5cm frame. I previously had a Trek Madone 50cm. The Paris fits much better. I use the 404s on the flats and Bontrager X Lites in the hills. So far a joy to ride.


if you dont mind how tall are you?


----------



## RM27

SouthPark - Any update on rides on the Paris? Can you give a short view compared to the Prince and perhaps the Dogma. I am still undecided if I should go Dogma. The Prince was great not sure if the Dogma is worth that much more.


----------



## rlafleur

For Foofighter: I'm 5'4" tall...


----------



## foofighter

thanks..when i was choosing frame sizes i wasnt sure if the 50 that i chose was still too big so i was curious how tall you were.

Love the finish on the Paris, how's it ride?


----------



## acckids

i would look like a dork on that bike with my average speed being 16.2mph. Nice ride


----------



## emaylim

Very interested in Paris or Prince. Im down to choosing size. I am 5 5 with an inseam of 73cm or about 29 inches. 46.5 frame or a 50cm ? Please advice.


----------



## rlafleur

I'm 5'4" and 28.5" inseam. The 46.5cm seems perfect for me. The top tube is 512mm and I use a 90mm stem. Everything fits fine.


----------



## emaylim

Thank you much for the reply. I was already kinda leaning towards a 46.5. This confirms it. thanks again.


----------



## bolizous

rlafleur, what does the bike weigh


----------



## rlafleur

The bike weighs about 16.5# with the Zipp clinchers.


----------



## Roadie10

I am planning to order the new Paris and wanted to get some feedback on owners who've ridden it for a month or so. I'm positive it is a great bike, hence my decision to purchase, but are there any other things you can share about the ride experience?


----------



## rlafleur

Well... It sprints like a rocket and is more comfortable than my easy chair.


----------



## Roadie10

That's all I needed to hear! Thanks for your feedback! I can't wait to get my hands on the bike...


----------



## roubaix_sj

excellent choice, beautiful paint scheme :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadie10

I have one in the queue with the white/silver color. I'm quite excited to finally ride it this weekend...


----------



## fernandok

This one is very beautiful


----------



## SROC3

rlafleur said:


> The new Paris is a great ride. I built this up with Ultegra 6700 and Zipp 404 wheels. Fit and finish is excellent. Sky paint is the best.


Your Picture helped me  I just ordered one today! Black on Black. I have Easton SL90s and will be migrating my current everything from my Cervelo S1. Pretty much all Ultegra stuff. Anyway, the frame size I ordered in same as yours 46.7. Do you still have toe-overlap or not? On my Cervelo I did and was wondering if this bike is built a little longer.

Great build man and I'll post my pics once I get my frame in a week or so. Btw, anything else you want to give me tips or reports on feel free to do so.

Thanks man!:thumbsup:


----------



## SROC3

Roadie10 said:


> I am planning to order the new Paris and wanted to get some feedback on owners who've ridden it for a month or so. I'm positive it is a great bike, hence my decision to purchase, but are there any other things you can share about the ride experience?


Read my blog and the review of my new BOB 2011 Paris. LOVE it. Stiff but still comfy. Definitely recommend it.

www.thecycleboy.com 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadie10

Thanks for the link. I actually have it and love it!!


----------



## SROC3

Roadie10 said:


> Thanks for the link. I actually have it and love it!!



Very cool! thanks for the compliment bro!  btw, if you have any suggestions you wanna throw my way,let me know  I'll be posting more this week and weekend so feel free to read up!


----------



## ccus911

I've been wanting a Pinarello for a long time, and my LBS finally put the right bait in front of me...I walk in, and they have this frame hanging(in MY SIZE)...It didn't take long before it was "happy birthday to me"!....I just built this one up with SRAM Red, Ciamillo -G brakes, and Industry Nine i30 wheels(they are AWESOME)....I've ridden it about 200 miles, and it is a good feeling ride...I'm still getting the set up just right, and haven't put it through all its paces as yet...Go down a size from what you normally ride...I typically ride a 56cm...I ride a 54cm in Pinarello...I'm 5'9"(barefoot) with a 31.5" inseam. I like the fit and now have the stem height feeling correct...I put a new saddle on at the same time, so I'm having to get used to it and get it adjusted correctly at the same time..I'm pleased overall thus far...looking forward to many miles on it...


----------



## ccus911

Sorry if those pics aren't viewable...let's try this again...


----------



## SROC3

Ha nice!!!  You used the exact same saddle bag too! I found that after a while the saddle bag loosens and "clangs" against the seat. That damn allen-key works to tighten it but you just have to do it way too often. I got the one that is also FiZik, but just strapped to the seat. works great 

Man the ride of the bike is great. When I first rode it, I had to get used to the assymetrical feel of the bike. one side being a little stiffer and having a higher torsional rigidity. Now that I'm used to it my climbs are much more fun and I can hammer much better on it while on the flats. But when the bike is over 25 mph, that's when it really shines. It feels SO safe and sure the higher the MPH is. I love being on a long spin at around 23 to 26 mph.....just feels fantastic. 

As for the looks, I can't even begin to tell you how many compliments I get for it, even people in cars open their windows and tell me how slick looking my bike is. Chicks who aren't cyclists look at the bike and are like "wow, that's a great looking bike. nice curves".

Enjoy the new ride man!  I know I am!


----------



## enzo269

Molto Bello! Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## rhauft

Gorgeous bike, nice build, wheels look hot!
I've got a white 110mm Most Tigerlite stem that would match perfect.
PM me if you're interested.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## benjamin_dover

*Paris*

Well, I've had my Paris for 2 months and have logged about 3200kms so far on it. I do feel that the asymmetric frame has it's merits. It definitely allows better power transfer from the rider to the road. It also handles like very well. This bike is equipped with Selle SMP Evolution saddle, Garmin Edge 800, Dura Ace 7900 and 808 wheels.


----------



## SROC3

Bam


----------

